# GAME THREAD: Kings 107, Lakers 99 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Kings (March 20 — 7:00 p.m. PST)*

The Sacramento Kings are a title contender in spirit, but there is something there that doesn't quite convince me...I'm not sure what it is.

Getting Keon Clark and Jimmy Jackson was a real coup for the Kings in the off-season, but I'm wondering if that hasn't upset their delicate balance...I can see Hedo Turkoglu's patience wearing thin as he has had his minutes severely curtailed this year.

Also, Bobby Jackson has been seen to be very unhappy sitting on the pine in the fourth quarter while Mike Bibby isn't what he was last year in clutch time...things aren't so merry in the state's capital, even though we haven't heard all that much about it.

The Kings have to lose the second-fiddle reputation to the Lakers if they are going to contend for the title; this game might be a stepping stone to such a goal.

The Lakers have sleep-walked through the first half in every game on this road trip, and I don't see this trend changing for this game. The difference being this: the Kings are not the Wolves, Bucks, and they certainly aren't the Clippers, and if the Lakers go down double-digits to the Kings, you can mail in the second half, Shaq and Kobe.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

My thoughts? Bibby is a cub scout who is getting attention because he is with the boy scouts now. You never heard of him in Vancouver.

No seriously imagine what a blow winning both games in ARCO will be to the Kings frail confidence against the purple and gold. They are all healthy now right? Pollard, Webber and Jackson are all back. No excuses. Also we know the Lakers will give a good 48 minute effort when they respect the opponent. The only game where they have done that this trip was in Minnesota.


----------



## Miscellaneous J (Sep 10, 2002)

The Kings are in a slump. The record doesn't show it—I think they're 8-2 in the last ten—but they've been playing garbage-time ball for a month. They're just better than most of the teams they play, so they bust out to a quick lead, keep it close with lazy junk, play like themselves for a few possessions at the end, and win. (Evidently, they and the Lakers are running the same gameplan.) Either this is the game that snaps the Kings out of it, or they get ganked, because the Lakers don't suck.

However, their defense does (lately), and the Kings are the last team you want to let get a run of layups going on you. If the Lakers don't defend as well as they used to, they probably can't score enough to pull it out. Last time at Sac, they had to score 120+ to win it, and that was a Webber- and Jackson-less game, with no respectable D on Shaq at all (Webber's help there is better than he gets credit for).

Offensively, Shaq and Kobe have to put up around 40 each, and two of the other starters have to get into solid double figures. They're facing 8 potential 20+ scorers who look like they're waiting for a "statement game" to re-inspire them (the Mavs didn't do it, because they're so "owned" already). The Lakers' odds aren't good against simultaneous good games from Webber, Bibby, Jackson and Peja, especially if the King's (shockingly) league-leading defense also shows up (Kobe and Shaq can handle that; the other guys can't, so it's on them).

Prediction: Kings by three or less, with over 220 total points—50 of them Kobe's, 40 of those in the second half, in a crazed one-man comeback attempt of historical proportions. But I wouldn't bet on any Kings/Lakers game; it's the only straight 50-50 matchup in the league. If either team comes out really hot, it's over, because they're the two hardest teams to get a comeback win against; they seldom let late streaks go unanswered (cf. '02 WCF games 1 and 3, which were decided in the first few minutes).


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

It would be nice to see the LA really beat up on the Kings, just demoralize them. They have been in a slump lately. This is the perfect opportunity to snatch theirs hearts.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

I expect a good overall performance by the Lakers, The rest of the team must step-up.
They can't afford to sit-back during the 1st Half and play catch-up after.....Not against Sacto.
Lakers love playing at Arco and enjoy the pleasure of Silencing & Breaking the hearts of those cowbell freaks.
Shaq will reach the 20,000 mark and will have a great game to go with it.
I expect Kobe to get the others involved early and then do his thing and turn it up.
The Key for the Lakers will be their energy level, come out early and Play D throughout.
Ohtherwise, this can turn out Ugly.


Shaq:
"Needing just 53 points to reach 20,000 for his career, 
O'Neal fell nine points shy Monday night, despite a dominant performance.

"I was looking in the paper and saw I needed 53 points to reach the 20 grand mark," O'Neal said. 
"I was actually trying to get to that point tonight. I'd rather just get it out of the way." 

The All-Star center likely will reach the mark on Thursday, 
when the Lakers conclude their six-game road trip at Sacramento in a rematch of the Western Conference finals. 

"I'll just have to get it against my favorite team," O'Neal joked. 
"I wanted to do it here in LA, so I wouldn't be thinking about it."


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> My thoughts? Bibby is a cub scout who is getting attention because he is with the boy scouts now. You never heard of him in Vancouver.



Shaq's comments is Hillarious....Atleast he was telling the truth & being honest about Bibby.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> Shaq's comments is Hillarious....Atleast he was telling the truth & being honest about Bibby.


Bobby Jackson is better...brings more energy to the table...Bibby isn't nearly as effective as he was last year...must be that big contract working on his brain.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Bobby Jackson is better...brings more energy to the table...Bibby isn't nearly as effective as he was last year...must be that big contract working on his brain.



I feel the same way about Jackson, He adds more speed and energy to the line-up when playing.
I also see his Defense being more agressive & stable compared to Bibby's. 
Sometimes I wonder....Why isn't this guy starting?
with Bibby....it might be the big contract thing or his injury might of completely slowed him down??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I agree however the thing is I think Jackson, Bibby and Vlade are the only Kings that aren't afraid to shot when the pressure is on. The Kings and Mavs are the only two teams in the league that have a better back-up point than starter.

If you look at Bibby's year last year, it was just as average. He got all the hype based on his playoff series against the Lakers. If he didn't blow up in that series nobody would be talking about him now.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

It's true that Bibby is overrated but Shaq shouldn't have ripped him the way he did. That only adds more bulletin board material to the Kings for the upcoming game and will probably cause the crowd to even be more rowdy then it already is. You don't want to give any edge to the Kings when they are going to play at home. As long as Shaq and Kobe bring their A game, they should be able to take care of them. Hopefully, Kobe will be better by then.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think ripping his opponent motivates Shaq just as much as it does the opponent. Let's face it, against some lesser teams he doesn't get up for the games and puts out pathetic efforts. Just look at the Bulls game. Eddy Curry got up for it and Shaq didn't, but against Ming he dominated him. Shaq will want to have a huge a game after his comments. And a motivated Shaq is more dangerous than a motivated Bibby.

I just can't believe Shaq says things like that. It's pretty amazing that in a league where everyone is politically correct when talking about the opposition Shaq just blasts them. The only other pro athlete that I can think of that did this is Ali. But I like it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> The Kings and Mavs are the only two teams in the league that have a better back-up point than starter.


Van Exel better than Nash?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*first off ron*

its the lakers vs the queens.. you might want to edit that..
i dont think this game means that much, 
i dont really think the pyschological adv is that big..
they already know we can beat them in arco..
i just hope fox plays well,.. i mean all he has to do is hit open 3's and hand the ball to kobe.. plus shutting down peja which he hasnt been doin lately..
i say the lakers win 
102 - 98
shaq - 32
kobe - 25 7 7
madsen 10 10.. cwebb 20 10 and 3 behind the back passes out of bounds
Vlade will have 8 and 6 (flops) :sour:


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> Vlade will have 8 and 6 (flops)


That is too funny, but you are correct. Vlades version of defense is the flop.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I think ripping his opponent motivates Shaq just as much as it does the opponent. Let's face it, against some lesser teams he doesn't get up for the games and puts out pathetic efforts. Just look at the Bulls game. Eddy Curry got up for it and Shaq didn't, but against Ming he dominated him. Shaq will want to have a huge a game after his comments. And a motivated Shaq is more dangerous than a motivated Bibby.
> 
> I just can't believe Shaq says things like that. It's pretty amazing that in a league where everyone is politically correct when talking about the opposition Shaq just blasts them. The only other pro athlete that I can think of that did this is Ali. But I like it.


All good points, Jemel...I never thought of it this way, but it is clear that at 31, Shaq is not being immature anymore, nor is he apologetic...he *must* be saying these things for self-motivation.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Bobby jackson is better than bibby IMO too.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

we should win. 97 to 94


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> Bobby jackson is better than bibby IMO too.


I don't know if he's better in general but he plays better against us. I hate it when he's on the court.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i think bj is better than bibby. just my two cents.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Kings are running all over the Lakers right now.

Fisher hit that 3, and since then Shaq has been the only one to do anything. Kobe just isn't into the game at the moment. 

Come on guys, get it going.

What are the Lakers shooting? 20%?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

SHAQ JUST FLOPPED AGAINST SCOT POLLARD!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Like that would ever happen. He can never complain about Vlade Divac ever again after that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Madsen!!!!!!:upset: The Lakers were only down by 3, and were on a 12-0 run...and Madsen just committed 2 straight turnovers and the Kings got 4 straight fastbreak points.

Madsen can help the Lakers, but they have to learn not to give him the ball so often!


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

LOL I knew that doug christies wife had him on check but i didnt know that she waited for him a at half time as he goes to the looker room and then follows him.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

nice dunk by rush. 

seems like the lakers are a little overmatched so far.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dear Devean George,

That was how you shoot a three.

Regards,
Peja Stojakovic


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Awesome freakin' defense in the fourth quarter, guys.

You held them to 41 points. Might as well give us the trophy now with that stellar defense.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

kings come out on top. my pick for the best team in the nation.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice class Kings fans, yelling, "You suck!" at the Lakers walking down the tunnel. 

The defense in the 4th was disgusting, but I just couldn't understand why the refs weren't calling the illegal screens.  You can't turn, screen, and pass all at the same time, but Webber did it 3 times in crucial moments and no call was made.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Nice class Kings fans, yelling, "You suck!" at the Lakers walking down the tunnel.
> 
> The defense in the 4th was disgusting, but I just couldn't understand why the refs weren't calling the illegal screens.  You can't turn, screen, and pass all at the same time, but Webber did it 3 times in crucial moments and no call was made.


such cheers are all part of a good rivalry and is done in response to shaq's insulting comments.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Don't go and blame the refs because the Lakers lost tonight.:naughty: 

And, as far as the fans go, Shaq was getting his just desserts...pun intended.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Those are good, legal hard screens, Damian. I have no beef with the refs tonight, they actually called a great game.

If the Lakers ever learn how to defend the pick-and-roll and screen-and-roll, they might win 10 titles in a row.

In the meantime, give the Kings credit. They played a flawless fourth quarter: 41 points, 0 turnovers, and great defense. They deserved the win tonight.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Pretty good game. I was surprised at how Webber couldn't take advantage of the matchup against Madsen... Even commited a turnover and fell on his ***.

So much for Bibby the cub scout. He was clutch once again. He may not be the best PG, but he is so dangerous in the fourth quarter.

Great performance from Kobe. Even though I was cheering for the kings, I couldn't help but admire some of his moves.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Those are good, legal hard screens, Damian. I have no beef with the refs tonight, they actually called a great game.


Well, I just remember Chick and Stu saying that it is illegal, and I know that Foxy has been called for a few of those the last couple of years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Don't go and blame the refs because the Lakers lost tonight.:naughty:


Every time I say something about officiating, people think I'm "blaming the refs for the loss". I'M NOT!

I just said that I'm pretty sure that that is a foul, and it wasn't called.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If Webber is moving perceptibly, then they should call it. But he hardly moved, he may have been "toeing the line," and he it worked for him.

So be it. Lakers need to find a way to defend it before the playoffs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yep, it's killed them the last few years.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

come crunch time hard and questionable screens shout not be called. pivot handoffs are hard to call as moving screens, don't forget that the screener is pivoting away from the defender and should be planted when contact is make (as webber was when fisher flopped off of him).


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

First off...Congrats to Shaq as he reaches a milestone, the 28th player in NBA history to reach 20,000 pts :clap: A well deserved accomplishment. About the game, Both teams battled throughout, but in the end I felt the Lakers didn't take care of the Ball and the Kings made their shots when it they had to. Credit the Kings for captializing on the Laker mistakes. 
It's all Good, we'll get em back


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It seems to me that the only time the Kings score on the Lakers is in transition or by Bibby going behind those picks. That's all they have against the Lakers offensively. Webber can't post up on Madsen or Horry, Vlade can't post on Shaq, Peja occasionally can hit those step-back jumpers but Fox usually plays him well, B.Jackson can take it to the rack occasionally. BUT HOW THE HELL CAN ONE TEAM BEAT YOU WITH THE SAME DAMN PLAY OR VARIATIONS OF THAT PLAY OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU LEARN HOW TO GUARD IT!!! :upset: Hey Shaq feel free to step out on the screen. Fish will get back to you so you can switch again you know.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*Losing to the Kings makes me sick...*

2 or 3 quick points from that game

first off kobe is the best defender on the team.. why is he on christie and not peja?? 

second off why is fox even in the league.. he went 1 for 6 with 3 points he had more turnovers than field goals.. i get so sick of watchim him smack his gum and give that grin like hes something special.. his set shot is ugly.. and he cant even make a damn 3 when hes WIDE OPEN every time

next off.. how are we gonna defend the pick and roll?? obviously dfish cant do it.. he goes under every time and bibby just nails the shot..

by the way its say to say fox doesnt have pejas number anymore..
he dropped a quiet 27 just imagine if he would have shot more

UGH i hate the *Kings*


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Baiting, please call them the Kings.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Losing to the Kings makes me sick...*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 2 or 3 quick points from that game
> 
> first off kobe is the best defender on the team.. why is he on christie and not peja??
> ...


1) The Lakers need Kobe's energy on offense and his defensive rebounding ability. With Kobe playing the 1 and 2 for most of the game, he doesn't have the energy to also chase Peja all around the court. In the past, Fox has dominated Peja, but it seems that the trend has reversed. 

2) Fox deserves to play in the NBA

3) Tough to do. Bibby and Webber are both good players and exceptional outside shooters. The Lakers forced them to shoot a lot of jumpers, and the Kings hit them.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

shaq is probably the lakers biggest liability on the defensive end right now


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The QUEENS waxed the lakers...maybe next time?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

waxed is overstated. :yes:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> waxed is overstated. :yes:



Queens is the ultimate overstatement.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Lakers really really need to work on there defense...nobody on the Lakers even tries on defense aside from Mark Madsen.

When somebody drives the lane on the Lakers Shaq does absoluty nothing and Kobe doesn't try to stop three pointers...The three opinters killed us, on my highschool team our coach would flip if we gave up that many threes...The Kings are a great shooting team and kept hitten' the jumpers when they needed them. Kudos to them.

On offense, if the Lakers role players, I'm looking in your direction Robert, could shoot little jumpers let alone catch the ball we would have had a much better chance in this game.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Why was Horry in there during the 4th quarter? He played horrible on defense and contributed nothing on offense. Horry is so over-rated in the 4th. He usually sucks through over 3 and a half quarters and makes big shots once in awhile. That won't cut it. Madsen was playing much better than Horry and should have been in there at the end of the game.

Fox also struggled badly. But George didn't seem to play any better either. The Lakers definitely need to find another SF to take their place.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> The Lakers really really need to work on there defense...nobody on the Lakers even tries on defense aside from Mark Madsen.


I know, and it's disappointing...because when Fox, Fisher, Kobe, George, Shaq and Horry do try they are very good defenders.

They just need to put 100% effort in throughout the game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sylaw</b>!
> Madsen was playing much better than Horry and should have been in there at the end of the game.


Agreed, I couldn't understand that either.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Mad dog deserves some honors.


----------

